# Let's Encrypt



## juser (20. Nov. 2015)

Hallo,

in der letzten C't wurde das Tool Let's Encrypt von der gleichnamigen Initiative (https://letsencrypt.org/) vorgestellt. 

Gibt es dazu schon Erfahrungen? Funktioniert das mit ispConfig?


----------



## robotto7831a (20. Nov. 2015)

Es gibt dazu schon einen Eintrag im Bugtracker. Zwei Anwender haben auch schon Wege ausgetüftelt um es einzubinden. Bis es ins offizielle Release kommt, wird es sicherlich noch etwas dauern.


----------



## juser (20. Nov. 2015)

Gibt es einen Link dazu? Und welchen Weg haben die beiden Anwender gefunden?


----------



## robotto7831a (20. Nov. 2015)

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org/index.php?do=details&task_id=3748&project=3


----------



## juser (20. Nov. 2015)

Danke.


----------



## vikozo (4. März 2016)

Ist da ein Plan wenn es Offiziell in ein neues Release eingefügt wird?
gruss
vinc


----------



## robotto7831a (4. März 2016)

Till hat letztens mal geschrieben, dass die Alpha kurz bevor steht. Meine persönliche Meinung. Im laufe des März. Aber das ist nur meine persönliche Vermutung.


----------



## vikozo (17. März 2016)

nun die erste hälfte ist ja über


----------



## robotto7831a (18. März 2016)

Ja und? Die Version ist fertig wenn sie fertig ist. Oder willst Du eine fehlerhafte Version haben?


----------



## vikozo (21. März 2016)

nein lieber keine Fehlerhafte Version, dann warte ich geduldig


----------



## speedy8 (4. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,

ich möchte diesen Threat gleich einmal aufgreifen und fragen, ob zwischenzeitlich von euch jemand das letsencrypt erfolgreich in ISPConfig nutzen kann?!
Wenn man hier im englischen Forum liest, da scheint das ja zu klappen. Es gibt wohl ein Plugin für die 3.0.x - Versionen des ISPC. Voraussetzung wäre aber, dass natürlich letsencrypt auf dem Server installiert ist.

Also ich habe letsencrypt wie auf der Herstellerseite beschrieben wie folgt installiert


```
git clone https://github.com/letsencrypt/letsencrypt
cd letsencrypt
./letsencrypt-auto --help
```
Mein ISPConfig ist auf der aktuellsten StableVersion (3.0.5.4p9).

Aber ich finde im ISPConfig nix, keinen Button für letsencrypt o.ä. 

Muss ich hier erst noch ein Plugin für ISPC installieren? Wenn ja, wo bekomme ich das her?
oder funktioniert das ganze nur mit einer unstable-Version von ISPC? Denn laut obigem Link aus dem englischen Forum scheint es ja zu funktionieren!?!?!

DAnke für weitere Hinweise.

Mfg


----------



## robotto7831a (4. Apr. 2016)

Wie es im Beitrag steht, ist für 3.0.5.4 ein Zusatzplugin erforderlich, welches nicht von ISPConfig erstellt wurde.

Erst mit Version 3.1 wird es offiziell von ISPConfig unterstützt.


----------



## speedy8 (4. Apr. 2016)

ja, danke für die Antwort. Meine Frage war aber auch, welches Plugin genau und woher ich dieses beziehen kann?!?
Ist es das hier: https://github.com/alexalouit/ISPConfig-letsencrypt

???

Danke.


----------



## robotto7831a (4. Apr. 2016)

Das ist eins. Ich kenne mittlerweile zwei Plugins für letsencrypt. Welche unterschiedliche Vorgehensweisen haben.

Wenn jetzt keine große Not besteht, dann würde ich auf Release 3.1 warten. Wenn man sich die Änderungen in git anschaut, dann ist es wohl bald fertig.


----------



## vikozo (27. März 2017)

gibt es eine "Offizielle" Methode um Letsencrypt zu installieren und in ISPConfig zu integrieren?


----------



## Till (27. März 2017)

Ja, steht in jedem aktuellen perfect server tutorial.


----------



## vikozo (27. März 2017)

hmmm, die Version  Last edited 10/25/2011 ist wohl defnitiv veraltet ;-)


----------



## Till (27. März 2017)

Gehe auf ispconfig.org, dort auf Dokumentation, dort findest Du die aktuellen Tutorials.


----------



## vikozo (27. März 2017)

@Till
hab das PDF nochmals erstanden und gefunden - werde es so installieren, vielen Dank


----------



## vikozo (31. März 2017)

Hallo
hab es doch noch nicht installiert, wenn ich Letsencrypt starte dann wird ja das ganze an eine IP (Public) gebunden oder? was passiert wenn diese sich ändert?


----------



## Zwirni (31. März 2017)

Zertifikate sind nicht IP- sondern Domain-gebunden. Daher ist es egal, auf welchem Server ein Zertifikat hinterlegt ist solange die Domain dahin zeigt um es zu nutzen.


----------



## juser (12. Apr. 2017)

Ich greife das Thema Let's Encrypt auch noch mal auf.

In ispConfig 3.1 kann man unter "Web-Domain - Domain" den Haken bei Let's Encrypt SSL setzen. 

Wenn der Haken gesetzt ist, was hat das für Auswirkungen?


----------



## nowayback (12. Apr. 2017)

es wird versucht ein lets encrypt zertifikat für die domain zu bekommen. wenn das erfolgreich war, wirds hinterlegt und kann ab dann verwendet werden


----------



## juser (26. Apr. 2017)

Wie funktioniert das nun mit Let's Encrypt und ispConfig?

Wenn ich Let's Encrypt aktiviere bekomme ich trotzdem nur ein selbstsigniertes Zertifikat.
Muss ich auf meinem Server noch etwas installieren damit es mit Let's Encrypt funktioniert?


----------



## Till (26. Apr. 2017)

Ein selbstsigniertes ssl cert kannst Du keinesfalls von letsencrypt bekommen, Du erhältst entweder ein valides SSL cert von letsencrypt oder eben garkein cert und ssl. Wenn Du ein selbstsigniertes ssl cert hast, dann hast Du es vermutlich auf dem ssl tab erstellt anstatt letsencrypt zu nutzen.


----------



## juser (26. Apr. 2017)

Aha.

Und wie sehe ich das ich ein Let's Encrypt Zertifikat bekommen habe?


----------



## robotto7831a (26. Apr. 2017)

Wenn es von deinem Webserver an den Client ausgeliefert wird.


----------



## juser (26. Apr. 2017)

Das scheint aber nicht zu funktionieren.
Ich setze den Haken bei Let's Encrypt SSL, dann wird gleichzeitig auch der Haken bei SSL gesetzt. Speichern
Danach ist der Haken bei Let's Encrypt SSL wieder weg.

Rufe ich jetzt die Domain mit https:// auf, zeigt der Browser an das die Seite ungeschützt ist.

Muß ich auf meinem Server noch etwas installieren?


----------



## robotto7831a (26. Apr. 2017)

Hast Du den certbot installiert?


----------



## juser (26. Apr. 2017)

Nee. Aber das wollte ich ja wissen. Wie ich schon geschrieben hatte.

Gibt es für certbot irgendwo eine Installationsanleitung?




Zitat von juser:


> Wie funktioniert das nun mit Let's Encrypt und ispConfig?
> 
> Wenn ich Let's Encrypt aktiviere bekomme ich trotzdem nur ein selbstsigniertes Zertifikat.
> Muss ich auf meinem Server noch etwas installieren damit es mit Let's Encrypt funktioniert?


----------



## robotto7831a (26. Apr. 2017)

Welches Betriebssystem?


----------



## nowayback (26. Apr. 2017)

Zitat von juser:


> Gibt es für certbot irgendwo eine Installationsanleitung?


steht doch im handbuch


----------



## juser (27. Apr. 2017)

Danke.
Meins war leider zu alt, hab mir das neue besorgt.

Ich werde das mal durch arbeiten.


----------

